# An interesting gnome bug



## Raffeale (Feb 4, 2020)

I almost finish my gnome setting, but I suddenly found a but which will cause the xorg to die. 
when I open /var/log/gdm/:0-greeter.log

i found some errors that libGL failed to open drm and failed to load driver radeonsi.
 After that I found the solution that add perm in devfs.rules , then error information is disappear . An insteresting but will appear now, And then I logined with gdm.
Xorg dead when I logout the gnome. 
after that I look at gdm log,I found libGL load Radeon driver automatically again when you add permissions to devfs.rules

before login to gnome I switch to vvt2 for looking at xorg log, i found xorg log said the Radeon driver already was loaded by amdgpu.  This is the bug,the radeon driver was loaded twice.  The One is xorg amdgpu driver and the other is gnome libGL.  At present i have to comment the permission in devfs.rules files to avoid the bug caused .


----------

